# morph leopard gecko ??



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

here all, im trying to find out what morph you think this leopard gecko is as im kinda not sure


----------



## beckyl92 (Aug 21, 2009)

i have no idea but thats bloody gorgeous :flrt:


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

aww thanks. i think hes lovely too, but no idea what he is though:hmm:


----------



## 53bird (Sep 30, 2009)

not to good on my morphs but looks like a enigma or some kind of albino, im sure mr mike or someone like that will be along soon and tell you, it would help with better pics of the eye to tell exactly what it is. gorgous leo :mf_dribble:


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

100% not an enigma, its a tangerine albino, looks like tremper albino to me.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

A stunning Talbino hypo tangerine.


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks guys, i thought it was a tangerine albino but the guys i got from said it wasnt and others havnt been sure.

I havnt seen many around but maybe looking in wrong places :S


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

heres the eye closer, from that same picture


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

A *very *nice Tremper albino hypo tangerine. The lilac colour I've only seen on a couple of other Tremper albinos.


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

MrMike said:


> A *very *nice Tremper albino hypo tangerine. The lilac colour I've only seen on a couple of other Tremper albinos.


Yup - looks bloomin lovely ! :flrt:


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

thanks for the nice comments and help, im thinking of breeding him this seaon with a tangerine female i have and see what it turns out.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jamal Abz said:


> thanks for the nice comments and help, im thinking of breeding him this seaon with a tangerine female i have and see what it turns out.


[1C]Talbino hypo tangerine X Tangerine normal = .

Normal HET Talbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by tangerine.
=======
[2C]Talbino hypo tangerine X Tangerine normal = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino.

A percent of offspring will likely be influanced by tangerine.


----------



## Jamal Abz (Jul 9, 2009)

wow gazz, you seem to realy understand all the genes, Im still trying to get my head around it all, i underrstand some basics but it kinda confuses me still lol


----------

